# importing spares for cars



## Jokubas

hello, i just started to do my research about cars parts market in Australia. Any ideas about import taxes, licenses ? couse i do know what importing a car is quit difficult, but how about engines, gear boxes etc ?


----------



## Jokubas

sorted  if someone interesting in this - Consignments arriving into Australia with a value of less that AU$1000 do not attract duty and GST (excluding alcohol/tobacco products) and do not require the completion of an import declaration. 

So for example if you form bmw engine as a metal scrap which is worth 50AU$ and you will imported this to Australia you will get away without paying taxes.
Second way is to form bmw engine as a gift and when you do not need to pay any cent for importing a gift.


----------



## Jokubas

maybe any of you know or can help my with prices. how much in Australia can cost the volkswagen passat FSI 2008 engine (just an example) can be any european car. I need to compare prices.


----------



## pencilpusher

nice thread to watch out for...cars and stuff are real cool and shiny


----------



## stinirene

anyone interested importing from China?


----------



## donaldchina

No doubt to import from China,its quality is not so bad as you think ,but you just need to choose a reliable supplier.

While I just deal with concrete machine and parts, not in auto parts.


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes be on the lookout for a good supplier in China, one that has been accepted internationally.
I have a brother in-law that worked for many years in a factory in China. 
They are legit and sends their products for quality test in the US and UK. 
Pretty cool products they produce...


----------



## masonburrell1975

*Check the China Market*



Jokubas said:


> hello, i just started to do my research about cars parts market in Australia. Any ideas about import taxes, licenses ? couse i do know what importing a car is quit difficult, but how about engines, gear boxes etc ?


As cliche as it may sound, China still has the best and cheapest car parts that are available. Most vehicle parts suppliers in Australia today are importing from China. However, before you can do this, you have to learn and ins and outs of the import export industry. You would not want any middle man getting all your profit, would you? Middleman sounds good when you are just starting out but it is not in any way good for long term goals. Enroll yourself in a reputable import export training course like that of My Import Label so you will have a great foundation of the industry.


----------



## Editor

On the subject of automobiles, I noticed that Ford Australia recently announced yet more closures - the Australian automobile industry is really struggling.


----------

